# Intermittent fasting



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Anyone around here doing some intermittent fasting? Just started recently, and at 17/7 pattern seems to help a lot keeping my energy levels consistent throughout the day, despite being pretty active (5 runs a week, + some pilates, strengthening, hiking and biking).


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

I've been doing it for 4 years now. Started with bulletproof coffee but moved to a 19/5 after a few months. I agree with all the energy level stuff (strength training 3 times a week), but the biggest benefit for me was not having to think about work lunches, bringing a bunch of Tupperware to the office etc. Big fan!


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Is that 19 hours fasting 5 hours eating? 

I might be the opposite of that, lol!

Will I lose weight even if i binge eat in the 5 hours?


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

tomee2 said:


> Is that 19 hours fasting 5 hours eating?
> I might be the opposite of that, lol!
> Will I lose weight even if i binge eat in the 5 hours?


Yes, 19 off, 5 on. It sounds more difficult than it really is. I still drink coffee (black, nothing added) during my "off" hours. As far as binging, I'd say absolutely. During lockdown I maintained my fasting hours but ate way more snacks, chips etc and didn't gain weight but more importantly didn't notice significant changes to my physique (such a cringey word). 

The science in a nutshell is that in a fasting state your body will utilize energy sources you wouldn't normally in a fed state. So even if you eat a lot, the way your body prioritizes energy sources (storage vs burning) will be different. It's an easy way to lose weight without having to actually "do" anything, give it a try!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I accidentally fell into this before it was cool - not a big breakfast guy. These days I find if I eat during the day I just feel tired and bloated.

Certain activities ( being bored outside of the house; camping) do make me super hungry though. Otherwise I can work in the yard or building things all day and not really feel like eating.

I don't think I'm losing any weight (I did for a bit then plateaued ) but I feel better. That's probably a function of no longer biking to work every day and unhealthy food choices.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I've heard of this but thought it was more like skip breakfast, which would be maybe 12 to 15 hours since eating last at 7 or 8 at night.
So eat from noon till 6pm, then nothing? Only drinks like water or tea, black coffee, etc. ? It's probably doable, not sure how long though.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I was surprised how easy it was for me to slip into OMAD. About 4 months now doing that - but I may go back to 2 meals at 20/4 split - though I don't see a need for it yet. Just ain't hungry any more. I thought it was my age that I had all these aches and pains, wrong was I - they're all gone. Annoying long time minor issues disappeared too. It's all about insulin resistance.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

I need to do this. Thanks for posting this thread. It’s motivated me. It’s only taken me 5 decades to figure out it’s called breakfast (break fast) for a reason.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I think my doc said it best, he's an old guy way past retirement who keeps working because he loves to practice medicine (he must be 80 something).

He told me that the body's ranking for processing food is right up there with breathing, heart beating and brain activity. Other than basic functions, the body collectively pretty much drops everything to process & assimilate food. When you don't feed it every 3 to 4 hours like most people in the G7 do, body functions have less to do - so it repairs, repairs and more repairs.

I believed him because his common sense is never wrong. But when it started happening to me, it was pretty awesome.


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

The thing works. Just remember to ease into the breakfast, and remember to eat at your set time last. This was the most difficult part for me, as I ate around 6pm and was often not hungry at 8pm...


----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

Go look up Dr. Berg om You Tube. Fasting absolutely rocks. Once you get used to it, it becomes a piece of cake. I can get buy eating one nice big meal per day. I lose weight, sleep like a baby and feel fine. Keep your protein up, watch the carbs but some pasta and potatoes is fine from time to time. Moderate exercise everyday is a must.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've been doing Keto and intermittent fasting since last March. I'm down 51 pounds. I'm a very slim 150. I feel fantastic. Initially I thought intermittent fasting was a means to an end but I actually enjoy it. I do 3 days a week one meal a day and the other 4 days 3 meals. Every 3 months I alternate between a 48 hour fast and a 72 hour. Before all this I was on my way to becoming a diabetic and had high blood pressure. I also suffered from severe acid reflux. All that is gone now as his life style reduces inflammation.
I've learned alot from Dr Eric Berg, Thomas Delauren, Dr Mindy and Dr Becky Gillaspy. Dr Mindy in particular specializes in Intermittent and prolonged fasting techniques.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I've been doing it since January and love it as well. Not as much a weight loss plan for me but better focus, less "brain fog" and maintaining energy levels. I follow an app which changes up the weekly fasting times so the body does not acclimate to specific fasting periods. I've gained 5-8 lbs in the last couple months due to higher stress levels combined with the end of summer parties but Intermittent Fasting has kept me in check.

One key is drinking lots of water.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

It's really interesting hearing about your experiences. I've seen it work for other people too. My wife did it for a time. I do think it works really well for some.

I'm not sure it would work for me. My metabolism is pretty fast and I like to lift.
I eat pretty clean too, but often, in order to recover. With IF, I'd be worried about putting myself into an unintended caloric deficit and not recovering sufficiently.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Does this make any sense? I've never ever been hungry.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm doing 16-8, lost some weight but been slipping lately because we had a big move, company, etc. I know, I know. Back on it now. I think Keto is BS, just another fad diet. Michael Pollan said
"Eat food, mostly plants, not so much" It's the "not so much" part that gets me.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Lots of good discussion in here. I’m a bit of a fitness/nutrition nut and love it.


I’ve been using intermittent fasting for about 8 years. What I’ve personally found works best is flexibility, not beating yourself up if you eat at 1130 instead of waiting until 12. Or if life gets in the way and you have a late supper. Your body doesn’t know and doesn’t care.

Personally, I also do a 30 minute cardio with 1.5hr weight training every single day fasted then break fast with a protein shake including MCT, creating and collagen.

All to say, it’s experimentation, what works for someone else will likely not work for you. Take a bit from everyone’s experience, tailor to yourself and good luck with the journey.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

I’m also reminded of a funny quote when I mentioned to an older colleague years ago I was doing IMF:

“Millennials are so clever. You guys took being lazy and skipping breakfast and rebranded it as something scientific.”


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Grab n Go said:


> It's really interesting hearing about your experiences. I've seen it work for other people too. My wife did it for a time. I do think it works really well for some.
> 
> I'm not sure it would work for me. My metabolism is pretty fast and I like to lift.
> I eat pretty clean too, but often, in order to recover. With IF, I'd be worried about putting myself into an unintended caloric deficit and not recovering sufficiently.


Howdy! The caloric deficit is a real thing. I’m a serious lifter myself. I get around this by tracking everything with “my fitness pal” app to make sure I’m eating enough to maintain. It’ll be surprising some days I’m full with 3,000 calories during my feed window but I’ll see I need to eat 4,200 (or whatever) on the day to make sure I’m topped up and ready for the next day.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Grab n Go said:


> It's really interesting hearing about your experiences. I've seen it work for other people too. My wife did it for a time. I do think it works really well for some.
> 
> I'm not sure it would work for me. My metabolism is pretty fast and I like to lift.
> I eat pretty clean too, but often, in order to recover. With IF, I'd be worried about putting myself into an unintended caloric deficit and not recovering sufficiently.


You should have a look at the videos on youtube by Thomas DeLauer. He is also a lifter. He gets pretty heavy in to the technical terms. More technical than even the doctors that I follow. 



https://www.youtube.com/c/ThomasDeLauerOfficial


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I tried fasting a few times over the years and found it uncomfortable. I've mainly followed a low-glycemic loading lifestyle, mainly to reduce the risk of diabetes that runs on my father's side. I eat 5 times a day and my weight has been stable for most of my adult life.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I've been reading/seeing more and more of this. I've been meaning to actually research it, so this thread is good timing. 

Thanks folks


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Fasting for me is a migraine trigger so nope...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> Fasting for me is a migraine trigger so nope...


My wife suffered horribly with bad migraines. Since going keto she's greatly reduced that. She can fast now and it does not trigger her headaches. When she was on a high carb diet fasting would also trigger her migraines badly.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I've been doing a more moderate version of IF.
Cutting out snacking is a big one. especially at night.
For years I feel like we've been told to eat more frequently, smaller meals, which hasnt worked for me. So its about breaking that habit.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I've been doing a more moderate version of IF.
> Cutting out snacking is a big one. especially at night.
> For years I feel like we've been told to eat more frequently, smaller meals, which hasnt worked for me. So its about breaking that habit.


I thought the smaller infrequent meals was the way to go as well. I did it years ago with some success. Of course then I was younger and I worked out a lot, which is probably why I lost weight. I thought eating less frequent would slow my metabolism down. It was quite the opposite. I lost 50 pounds in 5 months. Eating less has been way more effective for healthy weight loss. I do not work out near what I did when I was young. I do about 2 to 300 pushups 4 days a week and about 15 minutes of planks a day 4 days a week and I try to get out for a 45 minute walk 4 or 5 days a week and thats it.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I think all us at one point were given conflicting info. But the proof IF works is undeniable for me.

From what I read and through my doc, whenever you eat - it triggers an insulin response - which is needed. Insulin is King. But the less frequent, the better for your body. Studies have shown over & over that for most of us, we can be healthy & active w/ just a handful of food once or twice daily.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Guitar101 said:


> Does this make any sense? I've never ever been hungry.


As in, even if you don't eat for an entire day you don't have a hungry feeling? Or that you eat enough to never feel hungry?

There were studies that found some people feel far more hungry then others, and they overeat and are overweight. (There was gene missing, or something like that. It was on a TVO science show) You might be the opposite?

There are also people who feel little or no pain.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

I find that so far, intermittent fasting has enabled me to be more in tune with the sensation of hunger. I don't start to feel hungry before about 1pm now, and I can tell when I've had enough food. As if my body knew again when and how much to eat.

That's the biggest change I've noticed so far. That and the constant energy level throughout the day, which is really nice. 

In terms of sport, it seems that my regular easy runs haven't been impacted whatsoever. Heart rate, pace and perceived effort are all very similar. I don't have any annoying acid reflux while running though, which I could get from time to time. 

For harder workouts though (interval training etc...), I have a feeling that I'll have to wait and do those during my eating window.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Also, it's very nice to see all of you guys doing intermittent fasting as well, and the interest of the ones who haven't given a try yet!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Judas68fr said:


> I find that so far, intermittent fasting has enabled me to be more in tune with the sensation of hunger. I don't start to feel hungry before about 1pm now, and I can tell when I've had enough food. As if my body knew again when and how much to eat.
> 
> That's the biggest change I've noticed so far. That and the constant energy level throughout the day, which is really nice.
> 
> ...


My experience with IF is the same as yours. The biggest impact\change to my life is the elimination of acid reflux. It was really becoming a problem and I was likely on my way to some major health problems. Between that and my sugar\insulin resistance becoming stable, Keto and IF were life changing.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Im amazed at how much of my "hunger" or cravings is actually due to habit more than physiological need. Snacks especially.
But my biggest challenge is late night sweet cravings. they come on strong after 9pm or so. and it has nothing to do with hunger.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> Fasting for me is a migraine trigger so nope...


If a true migraine, then perhaps this won't help but headaches, hunger pangs etc all disappear after a week or two into IF. I even had flu symptoms one night and woke up absolutely fine. The body reacting to the fasting regime was an eye opener for me. I don't know enough on the subject but certainly food addiction and how the body reacts in "withdrawal" is for a fascinating debate.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

I’ve been IF for over two years. 16:8 
I lost 50lbs and feel great. Also gave up alcohol and haven’t looked back. Hard to keep the weight off if you’re on the beers..!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

if I wake up at 7 am and don't eat until noon it is a guaranteed migraine. I also have Gilberts Syndrome which I will bet maybe 1 percent of you have heard of. Another reason for no fasting... Coles notes, when your blood "dies"/breaks down it is converted to bilirubin and absorbed by your liver. But for some reason when I fast or get stressed out my liver refuses to absorb the bilirubin and I end up with Jaundice. Bad enough that when you look at me you will see my eyes turn yellow and my hands as well. When I was first diagnosed I had to go to a clinic every two weeks for 6 tubes of blood for 6 months to confirm it was not Hepatitus. If it gets really bad the jaundice cause metal health issues as well. So I'll keep eating the way I do to keep the Gilberts under control.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

tomee2 said:


> There are also people who feel little or no pain.


A friend and training partner of mine eats once a day. One huge meal, otherwise only water throughout the day. I would say he feels the pain but is just a very very disciplined dude. 
Also he likes shocking waitresses when he orders “Family BBQ feast”for himself and finishes it within the sitting.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ That makes sense to me. For years, everyone who had a voice would comment negatively about gorging. I'm not saying it should be done all the time, but it's actually natural once in a while.

Say it's 9,000 years ago and there are no Strats in the world (sob). What would a family do if they hadn't eaten in days (involuntary fasting) and suddenly nabbed some game or a huge catch of fish or came across a forest rich in food? They gorge, naturally. They might not see food for another few weeks for whatever reason.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

guitarman2 said:


> I do about 2 to 300 pushups 4 days a week and about 15 minutes of planks a day 4 days a week and I try to get out for a 45 minute walk 4 or 5 days a week and thats it.


That's it huh?? Slacker!


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

SWLABR said:


> That's it huh?? Slacker!


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Alex said:


> ...One key is drinking lots of water.


I think this is the only downside of IF for me, maybe not for others. Because I've cut out carbs and the like as well as some salty foods, I find I'm less thirsty and drinking less water. So I have to remember to grab some water rather than my natural thirst reminding me.


----------

